
Why Ariel Elkin Isn't a React Native Developer - CerealCooler
https://arielelkin.github.io/articles/why-im-not-a-react-native-developer.html
======
CerealCooler
Mostly reasonable criticism.

My question, though, is whether JavaScript's dynamic typing is that much of a
problem for someone who's used to statically-typed languages.

So is it?

